# Goes to sleep but doesn't wake up!



## durkmusic (May 4, 2010)

I am running Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit and whenever my computer goes to sleep, it never wakes up! I mean it goes blank and it looks like everything is off... then, I move the mouse, everything starts to come back on, but the screen stays blank. I can turn the computer monitor on and off and it does nothing. I then manually turn the computer off and then on and it shows system resume, then goes black again. So, I manually restart again and now it gives me the option to either try to resume or delete that session and boot windows normally. I choose normally and everything works fine. What could be causing this?

Thanks.


----------



## Zatharus (May 4, 2010)

durkmusic said:


> So, I manually restart again and now it gives me the option to either* try to resume or delete that session* and boot windows normally. I choose normally and everything works fine. What could be causing this?



That signifies your computer isn't going to sleep, it's hibernating.  How long have you waited for your computer to resume after you have tried waking it up in the past?  It can take some time to re-load the RAM cache and resume operation depending on the age of your computer.


----------



## durkmusic (May 4, 2010)

Well it says what my system is in the signature, it's not old, it is new. I only waited about a minute or so... I manually put it to sleep because I knew I would be gone for 8 hours. If I manually put it to sleep does it hibernate automatically?


----------



## Zatharus (May 4, 2010)

OK.  It wasn't clear if you were talking about that computer or not.  

You may have a device connected to your computer that does not like the low power sleep modes or going into hibernation.  Do you have any other cards installed that aren't listed in your sig?  Do you have any external drives connected?

What happens if you select the "Resume session" option when you manually restart?


To change hibernation settings:

Check the Power Options advanced settings for your active profile.  Expand the sleep option and you will see the settings for hibernation timing.


----------



## tremmor (May 4, 2010)

i had the problem also. i will say if you hit 'F1' and query and put in hibernation, the follow comes up.  im using windows 7 Pro.  

On most computers, you can resume working by pressing your computer's power button. However, not all computers are the same. You might be able to wake your computer by pressing any key on the keyboard, clicking a mouse button, or opening the lid on a laptop. Check the documentation that came with your computer or go to the manufacturer's website.

Some where and do not remember where i was able to change how the power button when pushed would start or shut down. it was with windows 7. 
its working and should have maybe made a not note. if ya come across it then let me know. i can not find it. will look again later. 
cheers..


----------



## Zatharus (May 4, 2010)

tremmor said:


> Some where and do not remember where i was able to change how the power button when pushed would start or shut down. it was with windows 7.
> its working and should have maybe made a not note. if ya come across it then let me know. i can not find it. will look again later.
> cheers..




This is also in the Advanced Settings under your current profile in the Power Options control panel.  Look for "Power buttons and lid."  Expand that listing and you will see the various actions you can change.


----------



## durkmusic (May 4, 2010)

I checked under settings and the hibernate is off but hybrid sleep is on. Whatever that is... I also have a turn off hard disk after 20 minutes... The power button is set to turn off and the sleep button is set to sleep. That's all I have.


----------



## tremmor (May 4, 2010)

then i would goto start / run / msconfig
goto the startup tab. take a look at whats starting.
if you got programs starting and not needed then uncheck them.
if you got scanners, or other hardware starting then turn them off. 
example ya don't need software for scanners running everytime ya
turn on a computer. you can double click it and start manually.
microsoft has programs that need to run. virus programs.
you can always go back and recheck it if needed.to me when the problem 
occurred i basically did the program. defrag and any other utilities i have.
check you start up directory in program / startup.
do ya need it?  maybe not. you can double click it and start manually.

reboot the system.


----------



## Zatharus (May 6, 2010)

durkmusic said:


> I checked under settings and the hibernate is off but hybrid sleep is on. Whatever that is... I also have a turn off hard disk after 20 minutes... The power button is set to turn off and the sleep button is set to sleep. That's all I have.



Hybrid sleep gives you a mix of the standard sleep and hibernate functions.  In a hybrid sleep mode, the computer saves the contents of memory to the hard drive as it would under normal hibernation, but it does not shut off the computer.  It just goes into the normal low-power sleep mode.  The benefit is, in hybrid sleep mode, if you computer shuts off for any reason you can recover to your last state, just like you hibernated instead.  If you computer shut off unexpectedly in standard sleep mode, you would lose everything you had open.

Going back to my earlier question, what happens if you select the "Resume session" option when you manually  restart?


----------



## G25r8cer (May 6, 2010)

Sounds to me like you still have the original bios. I have the same board. Plenty of people were having this same issue with the board. A bios update should fix it

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=fcsXWSxnhzZE9rnR&templete=2


----------

